# OG Green Phantom in Mesa Az.



## Schwinny (Apr 1, 2021)

1957 schwinn phantom - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Rare green color schwinn phantom. Rides and looks great. Price firm.



					phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## John G04 (Apr 1, 2021)

Decent deal, $6,100 cheaper than the one on here too


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice bike, nice price. V/r Shawn


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 2, 2021)

Great deal there, way nicer than the$7000!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 2, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> 1957 schwinn phantom - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
> 
> 
> Rare green color schwinn phantom. Rides and looks great. Price firm.
> ...




It's gone. Did you drive up and grab it?


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 2, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> It's gone. Did you drive up and grab it?



It wasn't me, but several have disappeared mysteriously in the past few weeks. I wouldn't be surprised if it was the Black phantom guy. There are quite a few hoarders in Phoenix I guess. There was a "30's" Schwinn, actually late 40's popped up last tues and I know I replied within an hour.... gone.
Im gonna stop thinking about Phantoms or I'll end up with one...


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> It wasn't me, but several have disappeared mysteriously in the past few weeks. I wouldn't be surprised if it was the Black phantom guy. There are quite a few hoarders in Phoenix I guess. There was a "30's" Schwinn, actually late 40's popped up last tues and I know I replied within an hour.... gone.
> Im gonna stop thinking about Phantoms or I'll end up with one...



That's not such a bad thing! V/r Shawn


----------



## KevinsBikes (Apr 3, 2021)

Am I the “Black Phantom guy”? If I am, why would I tell you about it and then go buy it from under you?  I would say after you posted it here someone else from the cabe who lives here went and grabbed it.  

The black phantom I have is one of 3 vintage bikes I own, all which are ridable and are ridden.  

Phoenix can be tough - you can ride 24/7/365 so vintage bikes don’t last long if they are priced right.


----------

